

Flat-UI repository is available again - brntn
https://github.com/designmodo/Flat-UI?onlineagain

======
free652
Good, LayerVault was really just fishing for some free ads.

None of LV's claims are true, the graphics is different. You cannot copyright
an inspiration and not like LV were first there anyway. A lot of their gfx was
inspired by some other work.

~~~
_frog
Did you miss the part where they included direct copies of the Designer News
logo and several other of Layervault's illustrations?

~~~
forwardslash
Did you miss the part where they didn't? Here is a comparison of Layer Vault,
Flat UI, and The Noun Project which preceded LV and Flat UI:
<http://imgur.com/IH1osAD>

~~~
_frog
Sorry for the misinformation, I obviously wasn't paying enough attention to
those claims.

------
sergiotapia
Reminds me of a feud we had with a website called ChampionSelect.net

Back then my brother and I were huge LoL fans and we decided to build a
fansite for the game.

You can see it here (it's no longer active):

[http://web.archive.org/web/20120506035929/http://www.oracleo...](http://web.archive.org/web/20120506035929/http://www.oracleoflegends.com/)

We used Twitter bootstrap for our UI and that other site whined that we copied
their style. When they were just using the default styles.

~~~
gosukiwi
I used to see that site a lot, then I mained Nidalee and hit plat l0l she
gives no f __s about counters

Nevertheless, funny story, I realized it was just bootstrap and it looked
quite decent

~~~
sergiotapia
Hey small world. I heavily regret not working on the site more, but when
Lolking came out with tons of funding from the Curse network, I figured I
couldn't compete against a team of programmers and designers working on it
full time. I could only work on the site for a few hours in the weekends at
best.

My brother and I are currently working on a similar site for another game,
this time putting into practice all the good things I've learned along the
way. We won't quit this time.

~~~
gosukiwi
Yeah it happens, but at least you have the experience for your new project :p

I for one can't stop playing LoL ~

------
bluetidepro
It would be nice if one of the parties of all this would put up a blog post
explaining what happened (behind the scenes) and the conclusion to it all
(how/why it's back up). It would be nice to see how it was all resolved and
the outcome, whether it was good or bad.

~~~
andypants
It's not been resolved yet, it's only the DMCA process that's completed (send
notice, github goes down, send counter-notice, github goes back up).

------
voyou
I'm just waiting for LayerVault to issue a DMCA takedown against the Art
Institute of Chicago for hosting a work which despicably stole their colour
scheme back in 1989:
[http://www.artic.edu/aic/collections/artwork/152758?search_n...](http://www.artic.edu/aic/collections/artwork/152758?search_no=4&index=10)

~~~
Blara
Maybe someone should do something like that to show how ridiculous DMCA can be

------
mikegioia
This is great, but does anyone know what the current status of the actual DMCA
takedown is? Has LayerVault rescinded the takedown? What a ridiculous ordeal
this is.

~~~
jrajav
Since Designmodo responded with a counter-notice [1], LayerVault would now
have to take it to court.

[1]:
[https://github.com/github/dmca/commit/6a33a213e04e7fc5e74ce3...](https://github.com/github/dmca/commit/6a33a213e04e7fc5e74ce3cab80fee778f641acc)

~~~
okamiueru
I'm curious about this. Is it on a company-vs-company basis? Or could
LayerVault just file another DMCA takedown notice challenging a different
aspect?

Say LayerVault filed notice on file A, which made github remove the repo for
10 working days from counter-notice. When back up, they file notice on file B,
etc. Would this be possible?

------
mrgreenfur
Are you seriously requiring a tweet to get a download link?

~~~
arkitaip
This is a pretty scummy practice.

~~~
sgdesign
It's scummy practice to ask for a _tweet_ in exchange for a huge UI pack that
took hundreds of hours of work that you're getting _completely free_?!

~~~
ianstormtaylor
Pretty much.

I'm not saying it's right, but it does feel scummy. If you think about it, it
feels way less scummy to just ask for money. Asking for a tweet is like
saying, here you can have this free thing if you degrade your friends'
experience on twitter by a tiny amount first.

Do it a bunch and it adds up.

Whereas me paying someone one dollar doesn't degrade all of my friends'
twitter streams.

I know I don't want to read people's "free stuff" tweets. I'd rather they
didn't show up in my feed. I only want to read recommendations when they are
genuine. Not when they were required.

------
guiomie
Ill download the darn thing before it gets pulled off again, I really like
style.

~~~
lancefisher
Just fork it like 411 did off of this:

<https://github.com/iurevych/Flat-UI>

and 133 did off of this:

<https://github.com/designmodo/Flat-UI>

It shows solidarity :)

------
norswap
You gotto love the answer "I definitely feel your frustration. The tone of
this topic is not in line with the civil level of discourse I'd like to
maintain here, so I cannot respond."

User is (rightly) pissed. Less piss him some more.

